# Running two gas tanks on outboard



## Breeze

Anyone ever try hooking their two gas tanks together with a T fitting then running to the engine with a single line? Just wondering if its do-able or is there a reason not to? I was thinking about getting a second tank, which I definately need to do, and hooking them together with a T fitting, then a single line to the engine. That way the engine feeds off both tanks and I wont have to switch lines when I get low on the one tank... I dont see any reason why it wont work but figured I would ask you all...... you guys have more knowledge on this kind of stuff than I do.....


----------



## bigrick

Lots of bigger boats have saddle tanks on each side that work similar, Kinda like a reserve tank on a 4wheeler.


----------



## TheCaptKen

Fuel will pull from the easiest tank and in perfect world, they would draw from each equally. But this isn't a perfect world so the engine will draw from one tank then suck air and there will still be fuel in the second tank. Put a Y valve inline and turn on the tank you want to use.


----------



## bigrick

TheCaptKen said:


> Fuel will pull from the easiest tank and in perfect world, they would draw from each equally. But this isn't a perfect world so the engine will draw from one tank then suck air and there will still be fuel in the second tank. Put a Y valve inline and turn on the tank you want to use.


:thumbup: what he said


----------



## Breeze

TheCaptKen said:


> Fuel will pull from the easiest tank and in perfect world, they would draw from each equally. But this isn't a perfect world so the engine will draw from one tank then suck air and there will still be fuel in the second tank. Put a Y valve inline and turn on the tank you want to use.


Hadn't thought of that.... thats a good idea. Would be a lot easier and quicker than switching hoses thats for sure. Thanks!


----------



## X-Shark

I would not do that..

Follow what this guy said.



> Put a Y valve inline and turn on the tank you want to use.


http://www.easternmarineoutlet.com/1-4-fnpt-brass-three-way-valve-033302-10











This will also make it faster to switch tanks, should a emergency happen. And yes they do happen.


----------



## Ocean Master

I have 3 seperate tanks in my boat. All three fuel lines enter the bigle area and are installed with 3 way ball valves so I can pull from the center only to both outboards. And from the 2 saddle tanks to both outboards. After the valves to fuel lines enter the Racor fuel/water seperators.


----------



## jjam

X-Shark said:


> I would not do that..
> 
> Follow what this guy said.
> 
> http://www.easternmarineoutlet.com/1-4-fnpt-brass-three-way-valve-033302-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will also make it faster to switch tanks, should a emergency happen. And yes they do happen.


I know the above is the preferred marine method Y-Valve style but I replaced the above with a 12 volt style Y-Valve that can be be found on heavy duty duel tanks for pick up trucks. (got frustrated having to always stop boat, move stuff out of the way to switch tanks via Manual Y-Valve)

I wired marine grade toggle switch tied into one fuel gauge and both fuel tanks, when I toggled switch to the left (left or port side tank), toggled switch right (right or starboard side tank) would register fuel level and pull from that tank.

I could switch tanks while under way by a simple switch of the toggle switch and keep both tanks equal if I so desired. I mounted the 12 volt Y-Valve below the deck to protect from the elements and operated fine for several years and was still working fine when I sold the boat. 

Good luck which ever method you decide use.

Jimmy


----------

